# car or motorbike motif



## shirleyrothery (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi, I am looking for a car and/or motorbike motif. Does anyone have one, can someone point me towards one? Many thanks.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

Look at the cross stitch patterns. Their charts are very easy to read. If you are going to knit or crochet a piece, you can incorporate the motif using the chart for the cross stitch.


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

shirleyrothery said:


> Hi, I am looking for a car and/or motorbike motif. Does anyone have one, can someone point me towards one? Many thanks.


http://www.freecrossstitchpatterncentral.com/categories/transportation-vehicles.php


----------



## redgem (Oct 27, 2012)

shirleyrothery said:


> Hi, I am looking for a car and/or motorbike motif. Does anyone have one, can someone point me towards one? Many thanks.


Try this site scroll down the left hand side you will see free intarsia charts 
http://www.needlesofsteel.org.uk/


----------



## redgem (Oct 27, 2012)

redgem said:


> Try this site scroll down the left hand side you will see free intarsia charts
> http://www.needlesofsteel.org.uk/


Have just looked again at this site and it appears that only Vickies designs are still available sorry


----------



## redgem (Oct 27, 2012)

Try this one
http://www.knittinganyway.com/freethings/freecharts.htm


----------



## redgem (Oct 27, 2012)

And another this one definately has transport motifs
http://www.breienmetplezier.nl/index2.htm


----------



## redgem (Oct 27, 2012)

redgem said:


> And another this one definately has transport motifs
> http://www.breienmetplezier.nl/index2.htm


click on knitting patterns under the word search on the right hand side, couldn't figure out how to get into it myself for a minute


----------



## shirleyrothery (Dec 22, 2012)

redgem said:


> click on knitting patterns under the word search on the right hand side, couldn't figure out how to get into it myself for a minute


I found it - like you it took a bit of the old grey matter to sort it out, but once there - fantastic! I have down-loaded masses of designs. Thank you. S.


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

Cross stitch patterns don't always work out quite right.


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

Helgajr1 said:


> http://www.freecrossstitchpatterncentral.com/categories/transportation-vehicles.php


It's a good reference, but remember that cross stitches are square while knit stitches are rectangular. You have to add rows to make the designs look right.


----------

